# New Malts



## Ronin (31/3/09)

Hi,

has anyone notices there are a few new malts at Craftbrewer from what I am assuming is a maltster called Simpsons? Golden Naked Oats (15EBC), Imperial malt (23EBC) and Areomatic malt (31EBC).

It's good timing, my next brew was going to be a Oatmeal stout so I might give the oats a go.

Anyone ever heard of these before? Know what they're like? Is the imperial a base malt or specialty?

Edit: OK just found their website

http://www.simpsonsmalt.co.uk/jps.asp

Doesn't give that much more info than Ross, though I think Areomatic should be Aromatic. Looks like the Golden Naked Oats are a huskless crystal malted oat. Should be interesting.

James


----------



## Sammus (31/3/09)

Nah none of them are base malts. At least that's the impression I get from the descriptions on http://www.simpsonsmalt.co.uk/jps.asp


----------



## Ronin (31/3/09)

Sammus said:


> Nah none of them are base malts. At least that's the impression I get from the descriptions on http://www.simpsonsmalt.co.uk/jps.asp



I thought that too, but the description for Imperial is pretty much the same as Vienna, which I know people use as a base malt.


----------



## Sammus (31/3/09)

hmm good point. Well. Only one way to find out haha.


----------



## Ronin (31/3/09)

Sammus said:


> hmm good point. Well. Only one way to find out haha.



Yeah I know, but I might wait for Ross to chime in before I go for 5kg of Imperial for a batch  .

I'm definately going to try the crystal malted oats though.


----------



## peas_and_corn (31/3/09)

You mean that I can make a Simpsons beer and it's only now that I have found out?


----------



## Ronin (31/3/09)

peas_and_corn said:


> You mean that I can make a Simpsons beer and it's only now that I have found out?



yep, and I think there some scope for word play in beers with golden naked oats in them too :lol:


----------



## T.D. (31/3/09)

The Imperial Malt appears to be 50EBC, not 22-25 as listed on Ross's website. So definitely not a base malt.

The Aromatic malt colour is also out by the same degree of magnitude. Perhaps Ross is thinking in SRM???


----------



## warrenlw63 (31/3/09)

T.D. said:


> Perhaps Ross is thinking in SRM???



What currency is that? :unsure: 

Warren -


----------



## Ronin (31/3/09)

warrenlw63 said:


> What currency is that? :unsure:
> 
> Warren -



SRM is the other way of measuring colour...roughly half the EBC I think.

Could it just be batch to batch variation?


----------



## Bribie G (31/3/09)

I like the description of the oats that they are delicious and make an ideal addition to your muesli  But heck this is surely just the ducks nuts for an oatmeal stout. I'll give it a go during the winter. I wonder how they would go in an English Mild as well.......... hmm.


----------



## Ross (31/3/09)

T.D. said:


> The Imperial Malt appears to be 50EBC, not 22-25 as listed on Ross's website. So definitely not a base malt.
> 
> The Aromatic malt colour is also out by the same degree of magnitude. Perhaps Ross is thinking in SRM???




The importers specs show the EBC values as originally stated on the site - But having just personally checked the sacks, they are definately wrong - Correct specs now on the site. Apologies for any confusion.

Edit: After tasting in the raw state...
Taking a couple of kilos of the oats home for breakfast consumption  
The Aromatic is munich like with hints of dried fruit, very unique.
The Imperial tastes similar to melanoidin.

Cheers Ross


----------



## kirem (31/3/09)

I can't help myself, I have to try the oat malt.

I actually let SWMBO know that I had ordered more malt, rather than my old trick of saying 'I thought I had mentioned that to you', when the courier turns up.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (31/3/09)

Mmmmm malted muesli....


----------



## Pumpy (31/3/09)

Hey Ross is the Areomatic Malt (Simpsons) similar to the Breiss Special Roast 

If so I want some ?

Pumpy


----------



## pdilley (31/3/09)

*salivating*

Oatmeal Stout is a personal fav.


----------



## warrenlw63 (31/3/09)

kirem said:


> I can't help myself, I have to try the oat malt.



Kirem according to the website the Oats are a crystal grain not a base grain.

Warren -


----------



## winkle (31/3/09)

kirem said:


> I can't help myself, I have to try the oat malt.
> 
> I actually let SWMBO know that I had ordered more malt, rather than my old trick of saying 'I thought I had mentioned that to you', when the courier turns up.



 
"Your memory is getting really bad, I told you last week"


----------



## BoilerBoy (29/7/09)

Anyone tried/used the Simpsons "Imperial Malt?

Is it similar to melanoidin?

Cheers,
BB


----------



## jbirbeck (29/7/09)

BoilerBoy said:


> Anyone tried/used the Simpsons "Imperial Malt?
> 
> Is it similar to melanoidin?
> 
> ...




Haven't tried it but I've got some going into a Bitter this weekend. 3.8kg Floor malter MO and 200f Imperial.


----------



## BoilerBoy (29/7/09)

Rooting Kings said:


> Haven't tried it but I've got some going into a Bitter this weekend. 3.8kg Floor malter MO and 200f Imperial.



Thats exactly what prompted my question, as Im familiar with the taste of melanoidin, but wouldn't choose to use it in a bitter.
Just wondering if the Imperial malt as a UK product differs significantly in character? 

Give us some feedback when its ready,

Cheers,
BB


----------



## Bribie G (29/7/09)

I have used small amounts of Melanoidin in a UK Bitter and also in an Aussie Sparkling just to increase the malt aroma and it has fitted in seamlessly IMHO. I might give the Imperial a try as I'm about ready to order my next series of UK ingredients.

PS didn't get round to that oatmeal yet as I'm actually 'stouted out' at the moment with two other stouts in the bottle and a swag of dark ales to get through, beginning to yearn for a TTL or an 80/- instead :lol:


----------



## Ronin (29/7/09)

BribieG said:


> PS didn't get round to that oatmeal yet as I'm actually 'stouted out' at the moment with two other stouts in the bottle and a swag of dark ales to get through, beginning to yearn for a TTL or an 80/- instead :lol:



I just finished brewing an oatmeal stout using the naked golden oats. 6.6% NG Oats, 6.6% Pale Chocolate and 3.3% Black Malt. I must admit the smell coming from the mash, the kettle and the fermenter was incredible. I think I know what the sweet berry-nut description is, or at least what it smells like. Fermented with 1469, should be ready in a week or two.

Can't wait,

James


----------



## Kai (29/7/09)

BoilerBoy said:


> Anyone tried/used the Simpsons "Imperial Malt?
> 
> Is it similar to melanoidin?
> 
> ...



I'd say imperial is a little similar to melanoidin, however it's lighter in colour and less intense on the flavour. It's also a lot 'softer'; melanoidin carries through as a lot sharper and toastier whereas imperial seems to be more mellow and raisiny.


----------



## BoilerBoy (29/7/09)

Kai said:


> I'd say imperial is a little similar to melanoidin, however it's lighter in colour and less intense on the flavour. It's also a lot 'softer'; melanoidin carries through as a lot sharper and toastier whereas imperial seems to be more mellow and raisiny.



Thanks Kai,

I was hoping it would be a little less intense and more as you described, sounds intriguing.

Cheers,
BB


----------



## BoilerBoy (4/10/09)

Anyone else got some feedback on the "Simpsons Imperial malt yet?
Drinking this at the moment

74.95* TF GP 
18.7% Vienna
5.6% Simpsons Imperial Malt
0.7% Carafa 1

1st runnings boiled down to a toffee syrup consistency. (it hung on the spoon without falling off)

Hopped with Challenger (bittering) fuggles EKG and late Styrians all up about 31 IBU with 1469 West York yeast.

I must say the Simsons Imperial malt is "intense" the first thing that hits you is the aroma it filled the room when I was bottling it a month ago which its profile description says it would do and it really jumps out of the glass. The taste is extremely prominent, but not like melanoidin it seems far more fruitier which maybe as a result of the 1469 stone fruit flavour as well. 

I'm not exactly sure whether I like it or not or its just taken me by surprise? but I would definitely halve the amount of Imperial Malt and use a more neutral yeast to to judge its impact better.

Cheers,
BB


----------

